# Make shift incubator



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i am thinking of "borrowing" some eggs from the surrounding farms for the kids something for em to learn at home(you borrow em hatch amd then send em back)
so was wondering whats the cheapest yet, best way to make a make shift incubator??


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I think the same way a home made reptile incubator is made. Only difference is the eggs will need turning. Apart from that I have no idea what heat setting etc you need but Im sure the farm would supply this information for you.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

tombraider said:


> *I think the same way a home made reptile incubator is made*. Only difference is the eggs will need turning. Apart from that I have no idea what heat setting etc you need but Im sure the farm would supply this information for you.


i dont know how to make one of them either


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/18578-diy-incubator.html

This thread should help, a poly box incubator will probably be cheapest and easiest.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i


PendleHog said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/18578-diy-incubator.html
> 
> This thread should help, a poly box incubator will probably be cheapest and easiest.


cool, ta hunnn


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ive just been given a smashing poly box to use for my incubator. Would be ideal for chicks too because its really large. I got it from the local pet shop, they get their live frozen food delivered in them so it might be worth asking at your local if your struggling to find one.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

oh cheers hunni


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine was from a shop that get their fish delivered in it.


----------

